# Securing LED strip lighting outside.



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 32' of led lighting that's going under a railing of a fence, there is a sticky side but I dont trust the integrity of it. I was thinking about running staples along the inside of the railing and ziptieing it every few feet but I'd rather not do that. 

Any ideas?

The strips themselves wont be exposed and they are rated for outdoor use.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Staples and zip ties actually sound like a pretty good idea.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Staples and zip ties actually sound like a pretty good idea.


 
No it doesn't. Every where there's a zip tie, you're gonna have a gap. The glue's gonna dry out and fall off. What is the surface material?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Treated wood


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

FCR1988 said:


> I have 32' of led lighting that's going under a railing of a fence, there is a sticky side but I dont trust the integrity of it. I was thinking about running staples along the inside of the railing and ziptieing it every few feet but I'd rather not do that.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> The strips themselves wont be exposed and they are rated for outdoor use.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

They make track for that stuff. Buy the track problem solved.

http://www.del-lighting.com/LED_Ribbon_Track.JPG

Shabam! tack that stuff under the railing use some flush screws to secure it through the bottom of the track.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hot glue gun from a hobby/craft shop.

Rough/clean the wood before applying.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Clear silicon works pisser for this. mounted my undercabs led strip this way


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> Clear silicon works pisser for this. mounted my undercabs led strip this way


I agree, but it takes way too long to dry before it holds any weight.

Glue will cure hard enough in a couple minutes, silicone takes hours.


----------

